# Winter Bash HO drag race



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Feb 19th 2011 Moby's Raceway will be hosting the Winter Bash heads up 1/8th mile shootout. Classes are as follows-

Inline Chassis- wheelie bars allowed

Pro Stock :Any car or pick up truck body. Minimum weight 21 grams. Stock or Hot Stock arm, no lower than 5.8 ohms & stock motor magnets. Any material traction magnet OK. Shunts & braids ok, all other mods OK.

Stock : Any year car or pick up truck body. Must be a resin or molded plastic body. Minimum weight 21 grams. Stock arm only, can't exceed 5.8 ohms. Stock magnets & gearing only. Slip on silicone tires & double flange wheels OK. Max rear tire diameter is .485. Any front tire & wheel ok, must touch track. All other mods PROHIBITED.

Door Slammer : Any year Metal Die Cast car or pick up truck body. Minimum weight 57 grams. Any Stock or Hot Stock arm, can't exceed 5.8 ohms. Any magnet allowed. Braided shoes OK. All other mods OK

Thunder Jet & AFX classes - wheelie bars allowed were noted

Modified : For any T-jet, Johnny lighting or Auto world Thunder Jet chassis. Any year car or pick up body. Body must be molded or resin cast & mount using screw posts. Screw posts do not have to be molded to the body they can be glued in. Minimum weight 20 grams. 1 add on traction magnet allowed. Add on Magnet PROHIBITED on AW Ultra G chassis. Any Ceramic motor magnet OK. Polymer & NEO motor magnets PROHIBITED. Legal arms may be balanced and trued. May not be lower than 5.5 ohms. List of Legal arms are as follows, no exceptions. Blue Dragster-Blue Tips with Green or Copper wire, Mean Green-Green Tips with Green or copper wire, Tuff Ones-Red Tips with Green Wire, Wild ones-Gray Tips with Green Wire. Any copper carbon brushes OK. Braids and shunts prohibited. Any tires OK. Wheelie bars OK. All other mods PROHIBITED.

Muscle Car : For Stock AFX Magnatraction, Non-magnatraction and Auto World X-Traction. Any year Muscle car body. Must be a resin or molded plastic body that mounts to the stock chassis tabs. Minimum weight 21 grams. AW X-Traction Ultra G PROHIBITED. Stock magnets only. Motor Magnets allowed in AFX Non-magnatraction. North - Light Blue, White or Green. South - Orange or Green. X-Traction and Magnatraction arms and magnets may be interchanged between chassis. Armature may not exceed 14.5 ohms. Non-magnatraction may use either of the previous arms or the Mean Green armature. May not exceed 5.5 ohms. Balancing of arm & Truing is PROHIBITED. Any slip on tire & double flange wheels OK. Max tire size .500. Any copper carbon brushes OK. Any height front tire OK but they must touch the racing surface. Wheelie bars OK. All other mods PROHIBITED.

Pro Nostalgia : For original copper bottom Thunder Jets only. Any year car or pick up body Ok. Any resin cast or molded plastic boby OK. Screw posts do not have to be molded to body, can be glued in. Must mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis. Minimum weight 20 grams. Factory arm may be balanced. Truing is PROHIBITED. May be lower than 15.5 ohms. Any copper carbon brushes OK. Stock ceramic magnets only. Legal magnets : North - Green or Black, South - Orange, White, Black or Black with white stripe. Double flange wheels made of aluminum, brass or plastic OK. Slip on silicone tires OK. Max width .125 inch. Max diameter .400 inch. Front tires must touch racing surface. Wheelie bars OK. All Other mods PROHIBITED

Nostalgia Stock: t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

Nostalgia Funny Car: For AW & AFX 4 Gear Chassis. Traction magnets must be removed from AW chassis. Muscle Car & Pick Up truck bodies allowed. Bodies must be Resin or Molded Plastic. Any mounting system OK. AW 4 Gear Funny Car & Pro Stock bodies OK. 4 gear magnatraction chassis may use AW or AFX arms & magnets & can be no lower than 14.5 ohms. AFX non-magnatraction 4 gear can use any ceramic magnet that fits in chassis & the Blue Dragster arm (Green or Copper wire with Blue tips). Any rear wheel & slip on tire with a minimum diameter of .510 OK. Any front wheel & tire that touches track OK. Wheelie bars PROHIBITED. All other mods PROHIBITED. Minimum weight 22 grams.

Track Specs - 8'9" timed section. 6' of shut down 1/4" by 1" solid steel. Power is 24 vdc. One power supply and large capacitor per lane. Contact me at [email protected] if you would like to attend.

$5 pit pass
$2 per car entered 
Racers may enter a max of 2 cars per class

Thanks
Eric 
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

What's the date?


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Feb 19th


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looking forward to attending.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump, bump, bump up


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Al.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Location?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

near Lancaster PA. PM Eric for specifics. I am not comfortable posting someones home address.


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Location?


Willow Street PA. Contact me for my address if you would like to attend. [email protected]

Rules Update for Pro Stock- Any material traction magnet is allowed. The cars are too fast to stop & I do not want to destroy anyones cars. Plus the stronger traction magnets make the cars more consistant


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

1 week to go. posted some pics of the power supplies in the track building section
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=318857

Eric
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

bump, bump


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Any results,pics or other info from the Winter Bash Drags? Thanks,Tom


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Final round results:
Pro Nostalgia-Tim's 62 Impala won over Daryl's Camaro
36rt 1.041et @ 6.56mph to -148rt 2.193et @.54mph
Low E.T. & Top MPH-Daryl orange Camaro .841et 9.47mph

Modified-Tim's Camro won over Daryl's Camaro
44rt .439et @ 18.55mph to 63rt .801et @ 9.34mph
Low E.T. & Top MPH-Karissa GTO .433et 18.67mph

Nostalgia Funny Car-Daryl's OJ Vega won over Karissa's Blue Max Mustang
74rt .657et @ 13.84mph - 181rt .598et @ 14.64mph
Low ET Krissa Blue Max .598 Top MPH Daryl White Vega 14.89mph

Muscle Car-Eric's Camaro won over Daryl's Chevelle
34rt .646et @ 13.64mph to 94rt .636et @ 15.00mph
Low ET Daryl Corvette .579 Top MPH Daryl Chevelle 15.00

Stock-Eric's 57 Nomad won over Daryl's Porche
83rt .373et @ 21.90mph to -817rt .340et @ 22.92mph
Low ET Daryl Porche .340 Top MPH Tim 57 Nomad 25.82

Door Slammer-Eric's Starliner won over Tim's Quality Care Ford
19rt .405et @ 21.89mph to 35rt .396et @ 22.66mph
Low ET & Top MPH Tim Wild Willy .392et , 23.61mph

Pro Stock-Eric's T-Bird won Over Daryl's Dupont
35rt 334et @ 26.70mph to 78rt .323et @ 29.82mph
Low ET & Top MPH Daryl Dupont .310et, 30.13mph










Class Winners








Runners Up


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the update.Looks like a couple of close races there.
>Tom<


----------

